# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  Learning martial arts

## Asia

Anyone been to a martial arts school in china or anywhere else in asia? I did some research and you can take classes which last several weeks for less then $10usd a day which provides you the school, food, and a place to sleep. Seems like an amazing deal to get good exercise and experience the culture.

----------


## MonicaSavage

Is WritePaperFor me good service for students? Can you rely on its writers? This review will give answers to your questions, follow the link to read it.

----------


## Nertol

Cool, this is great!

----------


## KarlSmith

recommending keep i up.

----------


## Marek11

You're right, thanks for any advice.

----------

